# Old Tv Shows that bring good memories



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Emmett Otter Jugband Christmas



















Battle of Network Stars






Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I Dream of Jeannie...


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

As a kid, I was very selective about cartoons (I thought most were beneath me :roll), but one that I absolutely loved was:


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Gilligan's Island...


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

NicoShy said:


> Emmett Otter Jugband Christmas


Aww, I remember that!

Ton of shows that I think back fondly on:

The Wonder Years 
Quantum Leap
In Living Color
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers
Clarissa Explains It All
Step By Step
Heathcliff
Batman The Animated Series
Perfect Strangers
Sliders
Star Trek: Next Generation
Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Jem
Fraggle Rock
Dinosaurs
Claymation Christmas
You Can't Do That On Television
Gummy Bears
The Mysterious Cities of Gold
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the old 80s cartoon, of course)
Liquid Television 
X-Files
Rocko's Modern Life

So many....basically everything on this list here: http://www.imdb.com/list/cc9yIrjlXUk/

I've seen all of it and they were all awesome:clap:clap:clap


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

*The Batman and X-men Animated Series*, man they were good.
*Saved by the bell*, used to love Kelly.
*Sabrina the Teenage Witch
Are you afraid of the dark
Teenage mutant ninja turtles*
*Art Attack*, loved that show
*X Files*, scared the bejesus outta me
*The Adventures of Superman
**Mr Bean*
Also there is Irish shows that will probably only resonate with irish people,
*Glenroe*, when the credit music hit on that show it meant bedtime
*Father Ted*, seen it so many times i know every little word of it
*Podge & Rodge A scare at bedtime*, hilarious

And these shows i remember from when i was home from school scik.
*Morbegs*
*Hippotumus Park*
*Barney*, that purple *******

And *The Den/Den2* when it was brilliant.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> I Dream of Jeannie...


way better than bewitched, one of my favorite shows


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

In no particular order
The Wonder Years
Good Times 
I Dream of Jeannie
A Team
I Love Lucy
Happy Days
Sanford and Son


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wishbone.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

When I was quite young; these are the shows I look back fondly of
Saved By The Bell,
Kenan & Kel,
Sabrina The Teenage Witch,
My Parents Are Aliens.

When I was a little older;
Charmed, (I was obsessed with this show)
Goodnight Sweetheart..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh Keenan and Kel, loved that show, _orange soda_!!!
Wishbone, wishbone, wishbone, thats the name. I used to love that show, was always on in the summer and im always trying to describe it to my friend and could never think of the name.

Another one of mine was *Angel*, was hooked on that.
*Touched by an angel* was another one, me and my brothers always watched it on sunday morning since they never showed cartoons on Sunday, except the Disney club, and we found it hilarious, the irish one always ended up crying at the end talking about god.

The title always put the image of a boy on the stand in a courtroom and the lawyer asking "_Could you point out the person who touched you_" and there would be an angel just sitting in the crowd looking inconspicuous. Yeah....


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Aw I loved Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas and Fraggle Rock. Also: Punky Brewster, Alvin and The Chipmunks, Woody the Woodpecker, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Alf, You Can't Do that on Television, Married with Children, Saved by the Bell, Mr. Belvedere, Diff'rent Strokes, Who's the Boss?, Facts of Life, Ren & Stimpy, Reading Rainbow, Family Matters, Step by Step, Perfect Strangers, Murphy Brown, Good Times, the Honeymooners, Three's Company, The Twilight Zone, Ducktails, The Flintstones, Cheers.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

The Wonder Years:

Kevin Arnold wasn't a super-stud, 6 foot tall alpha male... he's an average 5'5" Joe just like me... I related to his jerkish, frustrated, but well-meaning persona.

Funniest and most realistic teen sitcom ever made (Freaks and Geeks is a hour-long dramedy)


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

In no particular order: Three's Company, Ren & Stimpy, Peanuts (Charlie Brown), Hey Arnold, The Cosby Show, Full House, Facts of Life, I Dream of Jeannie, Laverne and Shirley, The Flintstones, Scooby Doo, Wishbone, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, I Love Lucy, All in the Family, The Jetsons, Hillbilly Bears, Dinosaurs, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, The Golden Girls, Alf, Mr. Bean


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

- Hey, Arnold!
- Rugrats
- Round the Twist
- Freaky Stories
- Play School
- Art Attack
- Mighty Morphin Power Rangers

Children's shows these days just can't compare.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Thundercats, Dragonball Z, Rurouni Kenshin, Seinfeld


----------

